# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Nudim pomoć u prijevodu s njemačkog

## grendi

Nudim pomoć u prijevodu s njemačkog, stoga ukoliko će postojati potreba javite mi na pp.   :Kiss:

----------


## kona

eto, lijepo, netko otvori temu pa ne moram ja   :Smile:  
nudim i ja pomoc u prijevodu s njemackog i na njemacki, vec sam slala jednom od "autoriteta" s foruma   :Grin:   pm, ali evo sad i javno.
pa sta treba, najbolje na mail i to: konawelt@yahoo.de
e da, ja sam ana.
nova na forumu.

a nisam ni mama   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

bude i to valjda jednoga dana...

----------


## apricot

cure, puno vam hvala...
proslijedit ću urednici Portala koja je dežurna za ganjanje.

----------

